# lecture-- What is The Mechatronics



## علي عباس جاسم (26 ديسمبر 2007)

hi every body plez open below link that contain perfect english lecture for mechatronics from california university

i hope u enjoy happy time with this movie

regards


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ly3Hk-kybJA&feature=related


----------



## ابو خليل الرايق (29 ديسمبر 2007)

*شكرا جزيلا*

شكرا لك اخي الكريم بارك الله فيك


----------



## عمر محمد3 (31 ديسمبر 2007)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## ـ و ـ (2 يناير 2008)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## arif64 (29 مارس 2008)

thanks a lot


----------



## معتصم موسى (5 أكتوبر 2008)

شكرا والله يوفقك ويوفقنا


----------



## كابتن ميكاترونيكس (5 أكتوبر 2008)

thanks a lot..........---- / I \ --


----------



## سامي صلاح عبده (17 ديسمبر 2008)

شكرا لك على مجهوداتك الكبيرة


----------



## Omar.Ay (2 فبراير 2014)

thank you


----------

